# [EVDL] Distance per single charge records



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks like the Tesla Roadster owns the current "distance travelled 
on a single charge by a production EV" record. At 313 miles it is 
quite an accomplishment, although it was done at an average speed of 
35 mph. That is about 170 Wh/mile

http://greenmuze.com/climate/cars/1733-tesla-sets-ev-charge-distance-record-.html

The keyword in the above claim is "production". The Solectria Sunrise 
was able to do 375 miles with Ovonics Nimh batteries back in 1996. 
And I believe that was accomplished at a more reasonable highway 
speed. (Maybe Lee Hart can set me straight on that statistic).

I got to wondering what would be possible these days with todays 
LiFePO4 cells. What if we took the Sunrise II that Lee is working on, 
or a similar aerodynamic car that could travel at highway speeds at 
around 150 Wh/mile, and crammed it full of Lithium. Could we set a 
record of say double that 600-800 miles? Maybe over 1000 miles...




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If the Tesla went 313 miles, but how long does it take to charge. I do not 
like the length of time it takes to charge this EV. Back in 1975, the 
Electric Fuel Propulsion company of which I received one of there proto type 
EV's, was driven 1056 miles in 24 hours which the 300 AH cobalt 180 volt 
cells were charge every hour for 15 to 20 minutes using a pad mount 50 KVA 3 
phase 240 VAC 200 amp Delta charger. At that time, the EV weigh 7850 lbs!

They only charge the battery to about 80 to 85% SOC during this test run. 
The EV weigh in a 7850 lbs at that time with the batteries making up about 
50% of the weight.

This prove that a EV can go over 1000 miles in a day. I ran this EV from 
1976 to 1985 with only 3 cell replacements. I never had to charge the 
batteries to the maximum voltage of 232.5 volts for more than 40 minutes and 
another 20 minutes for a finish charge using a on-board 50 amp charger.

Today, this company is developing a foam cobalt battery that is three to 
four times lighter than the lead battery.

Roland

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 30, 2009 10:53 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records


> It looks like the Tesla Roadster owns the current "distance travelled
> on a single charge by a production EV" record. At 313 miles it is
> quite an accomplishment, although it was done at an average speed of
> 35 mph. That is about 170 Wh/mile
>
> http://greenmuze.com/climate/cars/1733-tesla-sets-ev-charge-distance-record-.html
>
> The keyword in the above claim is "production". The Solectria Sunrise
> was able to do 375 miles with Ovonics Nimh batteries back in 1996.
> And I believe that was accomplished at a more reasonable highway
> speed. (Maybe Lee Hart can set me straight on that statistic).
>
> I got to wondering what would be possible these days with todays
> LiFePO4 cells. What if we took the Sunrise II that Lee is working on,
> or a similar aerodynamic car that could travel at highway speeds at
> around 150 Wh/mile, and crammed it full of Lithium. Could we set a
> record of say double that 600-800 miles? Maybe over 1000 miles...
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > I got to wondering what would be possible these days with todays
> > LiFePO4 cells. What if we took the Sunrise II that Lee is working on,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > On Fri, Oct 30, 2009 at 01:53:52PM -0400, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Zinc-Air already did 1000 miles on a charge. Back before the turn of the century. But it was a production vehicle. A 25mph 4 seat NEV. I think a Yamaha. Took three days at 25mph. Lawrence Rhodes...

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> I believe the most you can hope to get in the center tunnel of the
> >> Sunrise II is 55 TS-LFP300s, 52.8kwh to dead. 352 miles @ 150
> >> wh/m. 250-300 miles is more reasonable...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 30 Oct 2009 at 13:53, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > The Solectria Sunrise was able to do 375 miles with Ovonics Nimh
> > batteries back in 1996. And I believe that was accomplished at a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > - That said... who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without
> > stopping?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> > On Oct 30, 2009, at 9:23 PM, Lee Hart wrote:
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why not drive your Golf when you want to drive more than 120 miles and drive
your EV the rest of the time?

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Willie McKemie
Sent: Saturday, October 31, 2009 3:36 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> > On Oct 30, 2009, at 9:23 PM, Lee Hart wrote:
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, October 31, 2009 12:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records


>
>


> Lee Hart wrote:
> >>
> >> - That said... who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without
> >> stopping?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2009/10/simon-hackett-breaks-ev-world-record-for-distance-on-a-single-charge/

The above indicates that Simon Hackett did 501 ks on a single charge with 
his non-legal (in Aus) Tesla doing 55kphr average. He had a vehicle with a 
Diesel generating set. As this accompanied him & his supporting team with 
other non EV vehicles should we also look at the total fuel use to achieve 
this result? Readers will have seen my Melbourne to Canberra & return run 
which I did on grid power alone & NO SUPPORT TEAM using a much more humble 
EV in which I could have done 160ks on a charge using 140Ahrs of batteries 
but averaged about 100ks per charge at 75-80 kphr. So the 500ks would have 
needed in XS of 520 Ahrs of batteries with my EV. Charging time would have 
been 3X as long with same on board chargers. You've got to charge EVentually 
regardless of battery capacity on a long trip.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 01, 2009 3:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records


>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, October 31, 2009 12:33 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records
>
>
>>
>>


> Lee Hart wrote:
> >>>
> >>> - That said... who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without
> >>> stopping?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Rice wrote:
> 
> >>> - That said... who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without
> >>> stopping?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 01, 2009 9:10 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records


>
>


> Bob Rice wrote:
> >
> >>>> - That said... who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without
> >>>> stopping?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >>> Who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without stopping? Who
> >>> would even want to *pay* for it?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > But where do you stop to get a quick half hour charge on the
> > way? Nowhere at this point. Plus, my charger would take 4 hours from
> > 20% to 80%, so not real practical either.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I can`t help but ask (WHY) man designed a ship that recharges every five 
years or so... which came first the chicken or the egg!!!
Rich in Virginia

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 01, 2009 1:38 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records




> > Lee Hart wrote:
> >>>> Who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without stopping? Who
> >>>> would even want to *pay* for it?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Lee Hart wrote:
> >>>> Who *needs* a car that goes 600+ miles without stopping? Who
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > > But where do you stop to get a quick half hour charge on the
> > > way? Nowhere at this point. Plus, my charger would take 4 hours from
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What's the safety factor with Cobalt cells? Isn't the cobalt in lithium ion
batteries the cause of the explosive potential?




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> > If the Tesla went 313 miles, but how long does it take to charge. I do not
> > like the length of time it takes to charge this EV. Back in 1975, the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The lead cobalt cells are a flooded type, not like the lithium ion 
construction. In the construction of the lead cobalt plates, the Cobalt 
Sulfate, 7-Hydrate or (CoSO4+7H2O) is mix with the positive and plate paste 
compound before it is apply to the negative and position plate.

The standard lead cells compound is Lead Oxide (PBO2) for the positive plate 
and Lead (PB) for the negative plates. The lead is first process into a 
fine powder and mix with these agents.

The cobalt provides a very hard grid surface which prevents the shredding of 
the paste during discharging and charging, unlike the standard flood 
battery. Some batteries you buy today may other reagents such a cadmium to 
harden the paste compound.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "AMPhibian" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 02, 2009 6:42 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Distance per single charge records


>
> What's the safety factor with Cobalt cells? Isn't the cobalt in lithium 
> ion
> batteries the cause of the explosive potential?
>
>


> > Roland Wiench wrote:
> > >
> > > If the Tesla went 313 miles, but how long does it take to charge. I do
> > > not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> > My Zivan charges about 8 miles worth per hour. That's about 9 amps @
> > 220v AC. I need to charge about 6-7 hours for each hour on the road.
> > If I had a suitable 110v opportunity charger, it would likely charge
> ...


----------

